# lh hormone during pregnancy question?



## Khadijah-x

hey everyone! x
firstly, baby dust to you all ! x x 


right, a quick Q about lh hormone. when pregnant does your body still produce the hormone?
like for example.. in the tww if you got a line on a opk showing lh in system does it mean you havnt conceived? i don't suppose it would prove this actually because wed be able to know if we wernt pregnant before af due date lol x
+ even in late pregnancy would you have the lh hormone in system? x x


----------



## Stash777

If you get a pos OPK during the tww, there are two things that could be going on. First, you may actually be ovulating later than you thought you did (in women with PCOS, they can get multiple pos OPKs throughout their cycle). OPKs predict that ovulation is going to occur within the next 12-36 hrs. You're body will not produce enough LH to give you a pos OPK during the tww unless you haven't actually ovulated yet. Second, you may actually be preggo if you get a pos OPK later during the tww. LH and hcg are almost identical - hcg contains both alpha and beta chains. HPTs specifically react to the beta chains. Now, LH has alpha chains that are identical to the alpha chains in hcg. OPKs react to the alpha chains. The thing with this is that you would get a pos HPT before you would get a pos OPK. 

I hope this answers your question :flower:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thankyou so much for that  x

i meant not a positive but just seeing the 2nd line (which indicates lh in system) would you get this during the tww if youd conceived?
(before implantation would you? + after? )


----------



## Stash777

It differs from woman to woman, but that is common to have two lines on an OPK during the tww. You always have some level of lh in your system. I always have two lines on my OPKs throughout my cycle. I'm 12 dpo and I'm getting two lines on mine (though very, very faint), and today's was a bit darker than the ones from earlier in the week. 

Fxxx and :dust:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thankyou huni ! great help x <3
wow your 12dpo im rooting for you! x
baby dust!

last night i had brown spotting. i have never got this in between periods! i kept saying if i saw spotting during tww id love it lol as its a big symptom  + only time i had it was previous pregnancy (rip angel x) so im a crazy giggley mess atm ahaha roll on testing!

baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Stash777

That's great!! That's a good sign of implantation. I hope this is it for you :dust: 

I'm about 85% sure that I'm out :sad1: I had a second temp drop this morning. Yesterday's dropped about .3 degrees (still above my cover line) and today's dropped .27 degrees (right above my cover line). The only good things about this are 1) I actually o'd and will have AF on my own this cycle and 2) as soon as AF shows, I go in for an u/s and start my first round of clomid - so I'll feel like I'm actually doing something.


----------



## Khadijah-x

i dont understand all this temp stuff :s but still...its not out until af shows her ugly face!
yeah thinking positive youl be getting help ttc next month! <3

baby dust!


----------



## Stash777

Just a bit on temping for you :flower:

During the luteal phase (after ovulation before AF) temps should be elevated due to production of progesterone. You should see a significant temp dip on the day of ovulation (though you can't officially pinpoint it until you have approx. 3 days of elevated temps directly after the temp dip). When they start dropping towards the end of your luteal phase, that most likely signifies that AF is on her way/progesterone production is decreasing. When progesterone levels decrease, you begin to shed your lining (this can also cause early miscarriage if your body is not able to produce enough progesterone). Temps stay elevated throughout the luteal phase and throughout pregnancy (again, due to progesterone). 

Anyhow, I just started spotting this afternoon (very. very, very light spotting, but spotting nonetheless). Should have AF starting sometime between tomorrow and the next day, since spotting is starting today. Oh well, I figured as much when I saw my temp this morning. But, thank you for the baby dust, I will definitely need for this next cycle - about to hit the 14 month mark. 

How are you doing with your 2ww? It's so hard for me not to symptom spot, but I just can't help myself -- I have a love/hate relationship with the 2ww :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Wow thank you for all that info! had a bad job with this cycle with opks so tbh charting temps aswell would send me doolally :s ahaha x

do you usually spot before af? i spotted around time my af was due but never came with previous pregnancy. its not over until the witch shows !  
if she does then dam her! + lots + lots + lots of baby dust for you! x x x


well i feel the same ahaha i said i wouldn't symptom spot this cycle but then i see spotting + i just can't stop thinking about it!
i spotted for 3 + half days. maybe 5 spots a day only when i wiped. no red at all only dark brown.
in 9 years i never had this in between periods! only time was with last pregnancy!
so im a giggly mess! if im not pregnant then something must be wrong because this has never occurred!  x x x x x x 

i wish next week would hurry so i can test!


----------



## Stash777

Hopefully the :witch: stays away for you! Keeping my fxxx :dust:

AF came full-blown a couple hours after the spotting started, but today it's barely going. I guess I would say it's light today (if that even). I'm only CD4 but it usually doesn't start tapering off until CD6-7, so this is a bit odd. My RE found a huge cyst on my left ovary, so maybe this is why AF is so short this time :shrug: I have to put off ttc at least this cycle -- hopefully the cyst is gone by next month [-o&lt; 

Anyhow, I know how you feel about the temping, that's how I was with it - I had tried before but my temps were all over the place so I stopped until this last cycle when I got my first ever pos OPK. If you don't get your BFP (which I hope you get this cycle), you might want to try to add temping into your daily routine (first thing in the morning before you even get out of bed). It should help you pinpoint when ovulation occurred. Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## Khadijah-x

hmmmmm ooo dam af! maybe its shorter for another reason :D
if its due to cyst then i hope that cyst goes soon! xxxxxxxx fx for u !

Well im cd 29 today due on day 33-34, aaaaaaaaa getting so close scary! :s
Ill start testing from tommorow just because Im a poas addict :D

thanku for the info ill try that! but lets hope i dont reach next cycle! xxx


----------

